# Bless the south #2



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Well this is what we had as six this morning and its suppose to continue through the day for us. The southeast has declared a state of emergency for this little storm AHHHHHHHHH HAHAHHAHA. Went out already because not working today and its a ghost town which is great to get around but all business are shut down too. Really don't grab that concept. Kids are out of school so me and the boy and one of the two boys are going sledding and some OB for the dog and then snowball fetching.

Well bless all the hearts of the south this yankee southerner is going out for a fun filled day with the other Yankees families. to let the kids play and enjoy themselves. We are going to have a yankee union meeting in the south LOL.

Everybody be safe and have a great day8)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ah the joys of telecommuting

I am working, just happen to be on a concall right now.

Damn yankee - not smart enough to know how to rotate his picture


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Ah the joys of telecommuting
> 
> I am working, just happen to be on a concall right now.
> 
> Damn yankee - not smart enough to know how to rotate his picture


I said let me wait a minute see if I can peek Nancy's interest:lol:, Yea I will admit I am as dumb as the day is long when it comes to computers. I would still use a paper and pen / pencil if I coulod for everything;-). Be safe out there today Nancy, although from what I see of the upstate theres not to much competition on the roads today. Actually the pic was taking with a stupid camera phone so even worse of a situation for me HAHAHAHA. Be good and safe Nancy


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

HAHAHA
Just jokin'

Not going out today - I bought my 85 loaves of bread and 20 gallons of milk and 15 jars of peanut butter yesterday! 

We will probably just go for a walk in it later. At least I have my new Neos overboots (got them to put over my boots for mucky conditions) 

Yeah, my camera phone does the same thing but the photo editor on my laptop allows me to rotate it. Had to figure it out.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh yea this started at 2:07am and this was by 6am, suppose to continue to 3 or 4 today.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

we are ok here, just a few inches, I just heard from my cousin that South Bend, IN, where I lived for while, had record snowfall.

24 inches in 12 hours, and total of 36 inches in 24 hours..glad I moved..


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like ZOG .


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Score one for the yanks

Just felt like pancakes for lunch with the snow.

Whole wheat, with southern blackberries and pecans but the Maple Syrup came from Canada.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Score one for the yanks
> 
> the Maple Syrup came from Canada.


Yeah, I'll give them that one. I do like that maple syrup. Cracker Barrel no longer serves pure maple syrup with their pancakes. Now they say it's "all natural". Something like 51% Maple and 49% natural sugars. I filed a complaint but it didn't do any good. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Couple inches here. Schools shut down, Cara's after school care shut down (no snow day care). Playing today, back to work tomorrow (found snow day care for Cara).

But, the Y is open


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

I miss the snow. The days of shoveling the driveway, thermlas, etc...

Rain in Florida just sucks. It was 76 on Christmas


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Score one for the yanks
> 
> Just felt like pancakes for lunch with the snow.
> 
> Whole wheat, with southern blackberries and pecans but the Maple Syrup came from Canada.


My son loves that, but we don't have the canadian stuff we have the maine, stuff my father bys it when he gos snow mobiling and ice fishing up by one of the lakes up there. But good stuff either way.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> I miss the snow. The days of shoveling the driveway, thermlas, etc...
> 
> Rain in Florida just sucks. It was 76 on Christmas


Just got in from shoveling the back patio, walkways and driveway and a little bit into the street. My wife is trying to kill me becasue before that me and apache were doing some OB in it. Then I was messing with him because the snowballs turn into dust before they hit the ground, he was like what the **** where is it HAHAHAHA. Also went slaying with my son. We all came home and we are resuming back together in a couple of hours from what the wife said. JOY JOY JOY going to sleep like a baby tonight hopely.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Also went *slaying *with my son. .


Oh my.... let me know where so I can get some training aids.
Just one of those "crap I have to work while everyone is off days"


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Oh my.... let me know where so I can get some training aids.
> Just one of those "crap I have to work while everyone is off days"


chuckle, chuckle.

I wasn't going to comment, but hey, ......... I just figured he meant the "knightly" thing with dragons.

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Oh my.... let me know where so I can get some training aids.
> Just one of those "crap I have to work while everyone is off days"





David Frost said:


> chuckle, chuckle.
> 
> I wasn't going to comment, but hey, ......... I just figured he meant the "knightly" thing with dragons.
> 
> DFrost


AHHHHH HAHAHA oh shit I meant sledding, geez my bad, guess I need to edit myself before I hit submit reply, oh well my bad maybe next time I will a little more ATD into.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> HAHAHA
> Just jokin'
> 
> Not going out today - I bought my 85 loaves of bread and 20 gallons of milk and 15 jars of peanut butter yesterday!
> ...


So your the one that cleaned out WalMart!!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> So your the one that cleaned out WalMart!!!


Yeah...actually I did buy one loaf of bread (my mother has to have that white stuff) and one gallon of milk.  And a box of saltines and a bag of santitas .. mainly I went out to get some sno-melt for the steps because they are brick and get bad icy even if you keep them clean.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Here was our ******* snow day in GA. I had been pulling the kids around, stopped for a minute and Chief decided he wanted to ride along....who would have thought that we had snow dogs in GA !! LOL

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k77/jaylyda/?action=view&current=041.mp4


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Snow dogs in Ga. Now that's funny. The kids looked like they were having fun and Julie wow, she sounded like she was having more fun than all of you.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That actually looks like a lot of fun, as in, I'd like to be out sledding if it was pulled by an ATV.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Whats better than an ATV is a truck. Back in high school when it snowed once that's what me and some friends did. We were pulling each other around 40mph in a big open field. Now that was fun. 

Yeah, Julie thought that it was funny, plus she jumped on and I pulled her around too. Too bad I don't have an ATV, that would have been fun.:twisted:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That actually looks like a lot of fun, as in, I'd like to be out sledding if it was pulled by an ATV.


We used to do that when I was a teenager, except it was with a ski rope behind a truck,and through the middle of town late at night


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

^ This is where I grew up - all joking aside. I didn't see snow for the first time until I was 24, when we moved to NY.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

An old jon boat, some rope, and a truck.....you're good to go.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Is that when you say "hold my beer and watch this"?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Is that when you say "hold my beer and watch this"?


Kinda...once you get the hang of it though, it's quite easy to do with a beer in your hand


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Kinda...once you get the hang of it though, it's quite easy to do with a beer in your hand


We use to do something sorta like that, we called it skitching, no rope though, we would run up behind the NYC transit buses or NYC sanitation trucks and just grab on to the bumpers and get low center of gravity and hope for no bald spots, it was pretty much barefooting like you would on water but with sneakers on ice\\/. Wouldn't do that crap now though that I look back at how nutts it was.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ^ This is where I grew up - all joking aside. I didn't see snow for the first time until I was 24, when we moved to NY.


Thats gotta be depressing. Nothing for as long as the eye can see.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No way! Imagine my surprise going from that to NY! Used to open skies and warm weather, and then there's trees and grass and snow. I felt claustrophobic.

Once you get away from the lake bed there are some bushes and cactus as well, it's not all quite that flat, but I grew up between that and the mountain range, right at the base. The sandstorms that come off that thing are a bitch though.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Thats gotta be depressing. Nothing for as long as the eye can see.


I can't imagine what would draw a person to such a place. :?:

Claustrophobic eh? I guess I never thought of it that way.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I like mountains but don't like the bareness of that picture.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ^ This is where I grew up - all joking aside. I didn't see snow for the first time until I was 24, when we moved to NY.



:-o:-o:-o The gardener in me is having heart palpitations!
"I'm commin Lizbeth"!:-o:-o:-o


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I can't imagine what would draw a person to such a place. :?:
> 
> Claustrophobic eh? I guess I never thought of it that way.


Alaska looks beautiful from the TV travel channel, would love to go and ice fish, ski, hike and snow mobile there someday. Is there parts of the year that its dark all the time and always light out.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o:-o:-o The gardener in me is having heart palpitations!
> "I'm commin Lizbeth"!:-o:-o:-o


Here's what it looks like closer to the mountains. I took this on my Christmas vacation - the buckskin is my horse.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Here's what it looks like closer to the mountains. I took this on my Christmas vacation - the buckskin is my horse.


Much more interesting pic than the first one Ashley, this looks more fun and nicer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Love a good buckskin! I liked Buttermilk better then Trigger (for you old farts). 
What's the difference between a buckskin and a dun? Is it just the dark strip down the back on the dun? Or is it just cultural terminology?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

A dun factored horse is different from a buckskin.
A buckskin can also have the dun factor. The dun factor turns a bay into a dun and a black into a grulla or a chesnut/sorrel into a red dun. It's basically a dilution factor, so is buckskin - but separate genes. My other horse is a grulla.

Appearance difference is the dorsal stripe and in some dun colored horses, leg barring.Basically, my horse in that picture looks like a Malinois  fawn body, dark legs, tail, and face mask - no dorsal stripe - my other gelding has the leg barring and dorsal stripe, but is gray/blue colored.

Trigger was a palomino. 

http://www.amazon.com/Equine-Color-Genetics-Phillip-Sponenberg/dp/0813829054

^ That's an excellent book on horse genetics if you can find a copy - they used pictures of a lot of my family's horses in that book. I've also met Dr. Sponenberg several times.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Alaska looks beautiful from the TV travel channel, would love to go and ice fish, ski, hike and snow mobile there someday. Is there parts of the year that its dark all the time and always light out.


I think you'd love it.

Sure, parts of Alaska experience extended periods of darkness but you have to go way up north witness that. Right now it's not so bad where I am at, it stays light until about 5 PM or so. At about 8:45 AM it starts getting light out. In the summer, if you can imagine what it looks like at about 2 PM during your standard summer day and fast forward to about 11 PM at night that's about what it's like up here. Then it gets slightly dusky for 2-3 hours and back up comes the sun. Needless to say for those who lead active lives up here we welcome the end of summer. :-# Seriously.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I think you'd love it.
> 
> Sure, parts of Alaska experience extended periods of darkness but you have to go way up north witness that. Right now it's not so bad where I am at, it stays light until about 5 PM or so. At about 8:45 AM it starts getting light out. In the summer, if you can imagine what it looks like at about 2 PM during your standard summer day and fast forward to about 11 PM at night that's about what it's like up here. Then it gets slightly dusky for 2-3 hours and back up comes the sun. Needless to say for those who lead active lives up here we welcome the end of summer. :-# Seriously.


Dam Had do you guys sleep during that part of the year, I would have to duck tape black thick garbage bags over the window otherwise if theres and sort of daylight I couldn't sleep although I guess if you live there your body adjust like anything else. Interesting to say the least. Have some friends that go glacier climbing and hiking and always ask me but never been.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Dam Had do you guys sleep during that part of the year?


Some people put up tinfoil on their windows to block out the light. I don't sleep all that well in the summer honestly, which is probably why when the first week of September rolls around I am glad for the loss of light. I've got two 6' skylights directly over my bed so it's a little like sleeping in broad daylight sometimes. When I was sick with pneumonia they were covered just so I could get some rest :?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bullet was the GSD and Nelly Bell was the Jeep.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Some people put up tinfoil on their windows to block out the light. I don't sleep all that well in the summer honestly, which is probably why when the first week of September rolls around I am glad for the loss of light. I've got two 6' skylights directly over my bed so it's a little like sleeping in broad daylight sometimes. When I was sick with pneumonia they were covered just so I could get some rest :?


Kinda figured that people were doing something to make a attempt for dark time


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH my wifes work and sons daycare are still closed, which means I need to be around to cart them around in the truck today. Just my luck, was plan on taking off but for door knocking / business knocking to throw a few extra play bucks in the old pocket. Theres alot of money to be made in the south because seems like I'm the only house thats got a shoveled driveway and clean cars. Man this stinks, oh well it is what it is.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Shoot - I just wait until it all melts off. If I gotta go somewhere I just clean the windshield and let the wind blow it off my truck like everyone else does.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Shoot - I just wait until it all melts off. If I gotta go somewhere I just clean the windshield and let the wind blow it off my truck like everyone else does.


Haha, that's what I do. I go out, start it a bit early so it can warm up some, and let it defrost the windshield and back window - I don't care of the rest is caked 1 ft deep, as long as I can see.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Not me I melt and completely clean of 95% or better of the vehicle, my luck I won't and a big sheet will fly off and cause a accident behind me.](*,)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I always stay way back behind those folks with the snow all over their cars!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Good! I hate it when people ride my ass anyway, especially on the hills around here. My car (and many others) don't always make it to the top and come sliding back down - like I did yesterday with my foot on the brake and scared to death. 

Now I have an even better reason to keep the car caked in snow other than being too lazy to stand in the cold to clear it off


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I always hated the idjits whose cars would stall then they would open the door without looking and get out right in the road then you would have to stop because they were too close for comfort and, if you were going up a hill, YOU could not get going again.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kind of what happened yesterday. There's a light at the top of the hill, I was going up it fine (because I got a lot of momentum on the bottom of it) and this idiot stick slams on their brakes when it turned yellow instead of cruising through it...so I have to stop halfway up rather than at the top right before the light.
I can feel my brakes grinding under my feet (yes, both feet on the pedal trying to keep it from sliding after it started to stall out) and know I"m not staying in 1 spot anymore. 

White knuckle factor = 10/10 lol.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The only time I ever talked back to a police officer was when that happened to me and either side of me was a sheer drop off with no guard rail (gotta love the mountains). He told me to gun it and get my car moving. 

I told him if he wanted my car moved so bad he could do it because I was not going over the edge...he did and he made it but it was not a risk I was going to take.

Oh yeah, I stayed outside of the car while he did that


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> A dun factored horse is different from a buckskin.
> A buckskin can also have the dun factor. The dun factor turns a bay into a dun and a black into a grulla or a chesnut/sorrel into a red dun. It's basically a dilution factor, so is buckskin - but separate genes. My other horse is a grulla.
> 
> Appearance difference is the dorsal stripe and in some dun colored horses, leg barring.Basically, my horse in that picture looks like a Malinois  fawn body, dark legs, tail, and face mask - no dorsal stripe - my other gelding has the leg barring and dorsal stripe, but is gray/blue colored.
> ...



Excellent explanation! I never though of it as a dilute but that makes sense....and of course I know Trigger was a palomino. That's why I liked Buttermilk better!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Excellent explanation! I never though of it as a dilute but that makes sense....and of course I know Trigger was a palomino. That's why I liked Buttermilk better!


Now we can really screw with your head, a palomino can have the dun factor also.
Like this horse:










It's kind of uncommon though - but the blonde mane and tail will throw you off with the dorsal stripe too.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

For some reason I thought of my dog when I saw that horse.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Now we can really screw with your head, a palomino can have the dun factor also.
> Like this horse:
> 
> 
> ...



The mane with the dorsal stripe is definiltely a WTF! :lol:
The smutty eye shadow and muzzle would be a clue though??


----------

